# Autumn & Fall Colors Ohh..My!



## orb9220 (Sep 29, 2010)

That time of year of strange colors,winds & cold.
Time to post your images of those Great Autumn & Fall Colors!






Yellow Hang #1 by orb9220, on Flickr




Light gives Color by orb9220, on Flickr




Weeping Branch by orb9220, on Flickr

Share your visions of Fall Bright & Colorful or Dark,Wet & Weary!
.


----------



## D3KNikki (Oct 10, 2010)

newbie share.


----------



## orb9220 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bring On some more Fall shots people. Share the Color & Feel for this season.




Mid-October Fall Series 1 of 3 by orb9220, on Flickr




Dried Out in the Fall by orb9220, on Flickr




Shriveled against the Blue by orb9220, on Flickr
.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 22, 2010)

In Bar Harbor I saw more people taking pictures of red leaves than I did anything else (and Bar Harbor is a beautiful place), so I'm surprised this thread hasn't officially taken over


----------



## bobnr32 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## djd3mo (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## orb9220 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice ones people and keep them coming. As I always see Autumn a magical time.
.


----------



## filmshooter (Oct 30, 2010)

orb9220, I love the second one! Fantastic photograph!


----------



## Capeesh (Oct 31, 2010)

A quick snapshot from my bedroom window. Not a great pic, but shows autumn colours !!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## D-B-J (Oct 31, 2010)

the first set is flawless. beautiful images.


----------



## bobnr32 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## matt62485 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## orb9220 (Oct 31, 2010)

Just can't seem to stop when walking around. Must have a affinity for this time of year.




Deep Forest Magic by orb9220, on Flickr




Lined Up - &quot;Nature's Clothesline&quot; by orb9220, on Flickr




Fall in the Pearl Series - 4 of 5 by orb9220, on Flickr

So thanks for sharing yer Autumn pics and let's get back out there and capture some more. We have maybe 2 weeks left?

Great ones matt62485 Like the 1st and 3rd ones the best.
.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## orb9220 (Nov 1, 2010)

Loving the 3rd Backlight is just Right!
.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice has it's leaf cupped like a hand ready for the rain.
.


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 3, 2010)

Shriveling Begins! by orb9220, on Flickr




Encrouching Brown on the Leaf by orb9220, on Flickr




Leaves Wind Dance Series - 1 of 4 by orb9220, on Flickr
.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 3, 2010)

Like that Leaf Dance^


----------



## djd3mo (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Sisco (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Capeesh (Nov 7, 2010)

Frost never lifted up the Glens today


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Hobbes (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## ghache (Dec 7, 2010)

Hobbes said:


>


 

wow i love this!


----------



## SJGordon (Dec 8, 2010)

OK, let me take the plunge here.  Only posted one other crappy photo so far (in the thread for your #0001 photo from a new dslr), so I hope these couple are much better. 

backlit Maple leaves against a dark forested background






Emerson Lake, Mason County, MI


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 9, 2010)

Great Fall Images people loving it! As I have some kind of Leaf Fetish.
And the doctors say there is nothing to be done about it and no known cure.




Curling Together by orb9220, on Flickr




Red Alone On the Ole' Time Brick by orb9220, on Flickr




&quot;Spinning &amp; Falling&quot; - Fall Leaf Dance by orb9220, on Flickr




Leaves December Wind Dance  1 of 3 by orb9220, on Flickr

Just Love this Time of Year!
.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2012)

Time to bring this thread back to the top!


----------



## R3d (Nov 4, 2012)

Cemetery Shed by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Fall Colors Panorama by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Fall Canopy by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Leaf by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Tree by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Texas Landscape by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 4, 2012)

Mary and Gabes wedding. 




Sarah and Ryan's 



Both fall weddings


----------



## Gardyloo (Oct 9, 2020)

Reanimating an old thread.  It's October, after all

Near Eklutna, Alaska






Skyline Drive, Shenandoah National Park


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 10, 2020)

Stowe, VT by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Oct 10, 2020)

Aye, it's a very old Thread but what the heck!!

Here's some (old) ones of our lovely Scottish countryside.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 10, 2020)

@Space Face Google Cumberland Falls Bridge. I think you might be surprised


----------



## Space Face (Oct 10, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @Space Face Google Cumberland Falls Bridge. I think you might be surprised




Just did and boy are they similar.

Here's a wee bit about where mine was taken.

I may take a run up there very soon to get some fresh pictures.

Dinnie Stones - Wikipedia


----------



## Gardyloo (Oct 10, 2020)

Speaking of the Scottish countryside, here's an (old) scan of a slide looking down into Glen Lyon, my nomination for one of the most beautiful places to visit in autumn.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 10, 2020)

I've never been to Glen Lyon but it appears to be only about a couple of hours away.  Perthshire is somewhere I often visit in my Motorhome so I'll have to venture over there.


----------



## Gardyloo (Oct 10, 2020)

And here's one taken at the Naritasan temple complex in Narita, Japan, close to Tokyo's main international airport.  It always makes me wonder how many of the millions of passengers that pass through that airport annually know of the existence of this world treasure just minutes away.



 

For context, here's another (not very autumn-y) image from Naritasan


----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 11, 2020)

Fall along the Appalachians.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 12, 2020)

Fall by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 12, 2020)

Left turn.... by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 14, 2020)

Autumn awaits.... by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 15, 2020)

@SquarePeg Your leaf puts me in the mood for pumpkin roll


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 15, 2020)

Fall along the Allegheny Mountain Front.


----------



## Philmar (Oct 18, 2020)

Autumn Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 18, 2020)

Don Valley Parkway on fire!! by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 18, 2020)

To the right, to the right - Don Valley by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 21, 2020)

Moccasin Trail Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Gardyloo (Oct 23, 2020)

Mirror Lake (same as in post no. 32)


----------



## mjcmt (Oct 23, 2020)

North Carolina mountains


----------



## mjcmt (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## mjcmt (Oct 25, 2020)

Mountain Island Lake, NC


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Philmar (Oct 28, 2020)

GM9A7549 by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Nov 5, 2020)

Hoops anyone? by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Nov 9, 2020)

Majestic oaks of Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 11, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Stowe, VT by SharonCat..., on Flickr



THIS is just classic New England! Great shot.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 11, 2020)

Oh my, I just came across this section of TPF. Boy, have I been missing out on a lot of teriffic photos in ALL these Theme sections!!


----------



## Philmar (Nov 15, 2020)

Autumn stroll in Kew Garden by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Dec 10, 2020)

End of season by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Dec 24, 2020)

Fall colours of the Glen Stewart Ravine by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jan 14, 2021)

Autumn fog in Don Valley by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jan 17, 2021)

Fall colours in Tommy Thompson Park - Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 26, 2021)




----------

